# Looking for a vape shop



## newbie15 (26/12/15)

Hi everyone. Hope all is good and everyone is enjoying there holiday season. 

Im in gordons bay at the moment in cape town .. does anyone know about a vape shop in gordons bay or close by?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern (26/12/15)

Unfortunately for you, you will have to come to Bellville at the very least or canal walk or southern subs. Do a search there was recently a post about Cape Town vape shops. Unfortunately tapatalk won't let me add a link. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## jguile415 (26/12/15)

Vapeshop in Canal Walk is your best bet... it is a bit of a drive from Gordons bay though


----------



## jguile415 (26/12/15)

If you want anything other than juice Vapemob is fine


----------



## Justin223 (26/12/15)

Here are some of the options I've found.

As far as I know there are no vape stores in Hout Bay.

The nearest stores to you would be Wet Wicks based in Rondebosch, I have never purchased anything from them but they have a nice selection of juices.
Here's their Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/WetWicks/?fref=ts

Another option is Vape Mob, their in house juices aren't great. Some of their imported juices are amazing but pricey. They have a selection of tanks, mods, coils, wick and wire. They have 3 branches throughout Cape Town, the nearest ones to you would be their Cleremont branch. Their address is: 42 Vineyard Rd, Claremont.

Here is a link to their site: https://www.vapemob.co.za/contact-us/


----------



## Pixstar (26/12/15)

Justin223 said:


> Here are some of the options I've found.
> 
> As far as I know there are no vape stores in Hout Bay.
> 
> ...


Those prices! Yo! Not cheap...
(Vapemob that is)


----------



## Stevape;) (26/12/15)

Vapemob is closed todat drove past there this morning. The one in bellville that is.


----------



## Justin223 (26/12/15)

Pixstar said:


> Those prices! Yo! Not cheap...
> (Vapemob that is)



I agree 100%.

I no longer buy any juice from them, but their prices on equipment isn't that crazy for a B&M. I got myself a Bellus for R600. There are some online vendors that have it for R530, but I wanted it immediately and have no problem paying a bit more for the convenience of picking up the tank at the Belville store.

The reason I suggested it to the OP was because there is a branch 15km from Hout Bay. The VapeShop in Canal Walk is also pricey, I suppose its the price of convenience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (26/12/15)

Justin223 said:


> I agree 100%.
> 
> I no longer buy any juice from them, but their prices on equipment isn't that crazy for a B&M. I got myself a Bellus for R600. There are some online vendors that have it for R530, but I wanted it immediately and have no problem paying a bit more for the convenience of picking up the tank at the Belville store.
> 
> The reason I suggested it to the OP was because there is a branch 15km from Hout Bay. The VapeShop in Canal Walk is also pricey, I suppose its the price of convenience.


Yeah sometimes when you factor in courier costs it equals out. I have however seen prices on mods as much as R300 more...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks (26/12/15)

Justin223 said:


> I agree 100%.
> 
> I no longer buy any juice from them, but their prices on equipment isn't that crazy for a B&M. I got myself a Bellus for R600. There are some online vendors that have it for R530, but I wanted it immediately and have no problem paying a bit more for the convenience of picking up the tank at the Belville store.
> 
> The reason I suggested it to the OP was because there is a branch 15km from Hout Bay. The VapeShop in Canal Walk is also pricey, I suppose its the price of convenience.


The OP is in Gordons Bay, not Hout Bay. VapeMob in Bellville or The Vape Station in Brackenfell would be closest. Both should be open on Sunday...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Justin223 (26/12/15)

BubiSparks said:


> The OP is in Gordons Bay, not Hout Bay. VapeMob in Bellville or The Vape Station in Brackenfell would be closest. Both should be open on Sunday...



Eish, my bad.


----------

